# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Waterige Sperma

## calamiteit

Sinds 1 week heb ik waterige dunne sperma, weet iemand hoe dit kan komen en de ernst er van.?

Alle voorgaande 35 jaar altijd gewoon wat witterige dikke sperma gehad, moet ik mij zorgen maken?


Ik hoor graag van mensen die het of zelf ervaren hebben of er gewoon weg meer van weten.



Calamiteit

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Het enige wat er te vinden was over water sperma was dit:
Let eens op de verhouding vochthoeveelheid per dag/kleur sperma.
Daardoor kan je sperma er 'waterachtig' uitzien,ook voeding speelt blijkbaar een rol...veel eiwitten geeft wittere sperma heb ik gelezen.

'Sperma kan er van persoon tot persoon verschillend uitzien. Ook kan iemands ejaculaat er per keer anders uitzien. Dit is afhankelijk van veel factoren. Als je veel vocht inneemt, ziet je sperma er vaak wat waterig, doorzichtig uit.

Het tegenovergestelde kan ook gebeuren: bij weinig vochtinname kan sperma er klonterig uit zien. Als je ouder wordt kan het sperma er anders uitzien vanwege veranderingen in de prostaat. Dit hoeft overigens niet meteen te betekenen dat je prostaatkanker hebt.

Kleine veranderingen in kleur, geur of smaak zijn niet zorgelijk. Als je sperma er rood/bruin blijft uitzien kan dit ondermeer duiden op een prostaatinfectie. Dit kan ook het geval zijn als je sperma een vieze geur heeft. In deze gevallen is het beter je dokter te informeren.'

Als je het zelf echt niet vertrouwd zou je even kunnen vragen bij je huisarts, er is over waterige dunne sperma echt bar weinig te vinden. Dus denk dat een bezoekje aan de huisarts in jouw geval beter is!
Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## calamiteit

silvia dank voor je reactie.

----------


## faraway

probeer eens een week niet klaar te komen. Ik denk dat je probleem dan opgelost is :Smile:

----------


## jopa

> probeer eens een week niet klaar te komen. Ik denk dat je probleem dan opgelost is


 Denk niet dat het met regelmatig klaarkomen te maken heeft. Ikzelf heb erectieproblemen. Lukt het wel een keer is mijn sperma waterig van samenstelling. Niet meer wat het vroeger is geweest. Wat dikker en witter van kleur. Er is bij mij wel een prostaatvergroting gecontateerd waarvoor ik medicijnen voorgeschreven heb gekregen. Het is gelukkig een goedaardige vergroting. Dit probleem heb ik al een aantal jaren. Bij onderzoek in ziekenhuis is er niets vreemds geconstateerd. Werd doorverwezen naar sexuoloog. Heb dat nog steeds niet gedaan. IK wet ook niet precies waarom. Mijn relatie met mijn vrouw is op sexueel gebied altijd o.k. geweest.Ik weet ook niet of het een hormoonprobleem is o.i.d. Vindt ook wel dat mijn urine e.d. anders is gaan ruiken.

----------


## zuchelolo

Ik heb onlangs ook waterachtige sperma gehad, zat met pijn in mijn lies en balzak was opgezwollen.Na wat rust ingebouwd te hebben was dit na twee dagen opgelost.

grtn,

----------


## stokkel

Ik ben ook bekend met dit probleem en ben daarvoor naar de huisarts gegaan. Hij vertelde dat waterige sperma door heel veel factoren kan ontstaan. Denk daarbij aan alle opties (hoe vaak klaargekomen, hoeveelheid sperma, persoonlijke hormoonhuishouding, vochtafgifte van prostaat, hoeveelheid spermacellen, leeftijd, ga zo maar door). In principe hebben bijna alle denkbare opties een invloed op de productie van de sperma. Het is volgens hem geen aanleiding om te denken dat je hiermee onvruchtbaar bent of dat je sperma van slechte kwaliteit is. Dat het sperma waterig is heeft volgens hem te maken met de prostaat. De zaadcellen worden in de testikels geproduceerd. Die worden voor het klaarkomen naar de prostaat toe geleid. In de prostaat worden de cellen opgespaard en worden wanneer je klaarkomt door de vocht van de prostaat naar buiten geduwd. Waterige sperma is volgens hem dus een natuurlijke reactie van het lichaam. Zolang er geen rode, bruine en of stinkende afscheiding is, dan is er volgens hem weinig kans dat er daadwerkelijk iets mis is met het sperma of prostaat. 

Als je er last van hebt en je vertrouwd het niet is het natuurlijk verstandig om langs de huisarts te gaan en het te laten onderzoeken. 

Groetjes Mark

----------

